# Sportdog Field Trainer (Electric trainer collar)



## Robert Warnock (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with this collar.  Cabela's sells them and I was thinking about getting one


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 19, 2011)

Tractor Supply sells them too so compare prices before you buy.  Buddy of mine uses one on his duck dog and he loves it.  had it for years.


----------

